

Why we chose prismic.io over wordpress/joomla/typo3 - zubairov
http://www.elastic.io/blog/82796857416/why-we-chose-api-based-cms-system

======
heldrida
I had to use WP professionally a lot of times, even though I didn't or don't
like it.

Last year, I started using a Restful API WP plugin and find that Wordpress is
actually really good. Specially because there's so many interesting plugins
for it and I don't see any other CMS that have that amount of features
available for free and specially being able to customize it quite easily and
fast - by reading a few lines on the docs, etc.

I think that services like prismic.io are good, would solve my problems a few
years ago, but now, Wordpress + Restful API Plugin + Angularjs and I'm done!

~~~
kyoji
Care to share which plugin you were using? Theres more than a few out there
and I'd be hesitant to seriously use any of them without a recommendation.

------
damaru
There is really a need for a simple cms out there. I really prefer the selft
hosted open source solution. There is quite a market of client that need only
minimal manageability, where wordpress/joomla/typo3 is way too much for what
they need. I was reading about Cloud Cannon service too that offer something
similar, but again the paid service, we own your data, is somewhat less
interesting. Looking forward for a minimal self hosted open source
node.js/json cms in the near future ;)

